# 2004 power steering problem



## agarcia892003 (Feb 23, 2010)

My power steering is really bad on my 2004 maxima sl. Its really hard to turn but the power steeting pump does not make any noise. what could it be?? has anyone had this proble before??


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Have you checked your fluid level?


----------



## agarcia892003 (Feb 23, 2010)

yes fluid level is at high and there are no leaks.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Power steering belt still on the respective pulley?


----------



## agarcia892003 (Feb 23, 2010)

yes the belt is still on there.


----------



## turrican (Feb 23, 2009)

Probably a binding steering shaft: the shaft that goes from the steering rack to up under the dash.


----------



## talljerry (Mar 24, 2012)

my power steering was hard to turn so I had a new power steering gear box instilled and it is essay to turn the steering wheel even when parked.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You woke up a 4-1/2 year old thread to tell us that?


----------

